
History of Russian Spacecrafts - plant99
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/spacecraft_manned_salyut.html
======
app4soft
Soviet Spacecrafts != 100% Russian Spacecrafts.

Because Soviet Union consisted of 15 republics and many nations works on
creating Soviet Spacecrafts.

 _Alexander Zasyadko_ was Ukrainian, born in Lyutenka village (Poltava oblast,
Ukraine), gunner and specialist in rocketry.

 _Sergey Korolev_ was Ukrainian, born in Zhytomyr (Ukraine), studied at an
Odesa Trade School and Kyiv Polytechnic Institute.

 _Valentyn Glushko_ was Ukrainian, born in Odesa (Ukraine), studied at an
Odesa Trade School to be sheet metal worker.

 _" Yuzhmash"_ and _" YUZHNOYE Design Bureau"_ located in Dnipro (Ukraine)

 _JSC "Khartron"_ (formely NPO "Electropribor") located in Kharkiv (Ukraine)

 _" ANTONOV Design Bureau"_ located in Kyiv (Ukraine)

P.S. For _Apollo mission_ to Moon _NASA_ used _LOR_ [0] initially developed by
_Yuri Kondratyuk_ (real name _Oleksandr Ignatovych Shargey_ ), born in Poltava
(Ukraine).[1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_orbit_rendezvous](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_orbit_rendezvous)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Kondratyuk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Kondratyuk)

~~~
sandworm101
The Dutch say the same thing about Holland. The reality is that the name of a
province hosting the capital city is often substituted for the name of the
country.

I saw an old man interviewed once. He was demanding that "newfoundland" be
listed as his birthplace on his passport, not Canada. He was technically
correct (NL was not part of canada when he was born) but it's not worth the
fight imho.

~~~
simonh
After graduating I went backpacking round the Middle East and eastern
Mediterranean with a Welsh friend - I’m English.

Everywhere we went people would say “Ah, you are English!” to us and he’d
explain that no actually he was Welsh, and they’d look at him as though he was
crazy or winding them up. It drove him up the wall.

~~~
app4soft
Again, you wrong there too.*

> * _Comparison is not correct and not related to Soviet Union story, because
> in Soviet Union person nation was documented in passport. This was not just
> social identification._

~~~
082349872349872
Thank you for the clarification. What simonh is trying to say is that from the
western side of the Iron Curtain, we failed to differentiate the second world,
often referring by synechdoche[1] even to Warsaw Pact members, let alone the
various республик, as "russia".

прімер:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHylQRVN2Qs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHylQRVN2Qs)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_Union](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_Union)
"In the English-speaking world, the Soviet Union was also informally called
Russia and its citizens Russians,[22] although that was technically incorrect
since Russia was only one of the republics.[23] Such misapplications of the
linguistic equivalents to the term Russia and its derivatives were frequent in
other languages as well."

[1] similar to the way in which the logo from just one of New York's baseball
teams can be considered as referring to the entire metropolitan area, an area
which, strictly speaking, spreads over three distinct US states.

PS. For what it's worth, I could easily see our "Festbank" village fêtes in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXI_T_9uU6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXI_T_9uU6s)
. We may be alcoholics, but not being savages, we also eat while we drink.
Apart from folkloric costume, the biggest difference I could observe is that
we have copious amounts of melted cheese along with our pickles and potatoes.

------
xtiansimon
> “ Designer General of NPO Energia Valentin Glushko”

Looks like a bad-@$$ in a leather jacket and t-shirt

